# Umlaute in der Console

## Netcat

Ich habe ein altes Problem, aber keine der Vorschläge hat bis jetzt eine Lösung gebracht.

In der Console haben die Dateinamen keine Umlaute sondern nur ein ?. Ich kann aber Umlaute schreiben. Auch scheinen sie wirklich als Dateinamen mit Umlaute angelegt zu werden. Sie werden einfach nicht mehr richtig dargestellt.

D.h. mit einem touch öö wird eine Datei öö angelegt, wenn ich aber mit einem ls sie anzeigen will zeigt es mir nur ?? an. Ansorechen muss ich sie aber immer noch mit öö

Das Problem habe ich mit jeder Console, auch unter KDE. Wenn ich aber mit dem Konquestor ein Verzeichnis ansehe, dann stimmt es.

An diesen Werten habe ich bis jetzt herum gespielt.

rc.conf 

KEYMAP="de_CH-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

profile

export LANG="de"

export LANGUAGE="de"

export LINGUAS="de"

export LC_ALL="de"

----------

## hepta_sean

Nur geraten, aber ls gehört zu den coreutils. -- Ist dieses Paket mit nls (IIRC national language support) emerged?

```
equery uses coreutils
```

----------

## Netcat

 *hepta_sean wrote:*   

> Nur geraten, aber ls gehört zu den coreutils. -- Ist dieses Paket mit nls (IIRC national language support) emerged?
> 
> ```
> equery uses coreutils
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, aber jetzt verstehe ich nur Bahnhof. Auch kann ich mit den Code nichts anfangen. Ein kleinen Tip, wo ich mehr Infos bekomme?

----------

## hepta_sean

```
equery uses coreutils
```

ist ein Kommando, dass Du in der shell eingibst. Es sagt Dir, mit welchen USE flags ein Paket emerged wurde.

Ich sehe gerade, dass es im Paket gentoolkit ist, also hast Du es wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn Du nicht ein

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

(wiederum in der shell, diesmal als root) gemacht hast.

Andererseits kannst Du Dir die USE Flags, mit denen einen Paket kompiliert wurde auch (sehr viel hässlicher) mit

```
cat /var/db/pkg/kategorie/paket-version/USE
```

angucken. Paket ist in diesem Fall coreutils und Kategorie sys-apps, die Version kenne ich bei Dir nicht.

Aber Du kennst Tab-Completion? Du gibst einfach den Pfad ein, und wenn Du meinst das reicht, damit es eindeutig ist, drückst du die Tab-Taste. Da nur eine Version installiert sein sollte, musst Du die Version auch nicht kennen, sondern nur irgendwann nach "core" oder so Tab drücken.

So: Meine Vermutung ist nun, dass da das USE Flag "nls" nicht dabei ist, und deswegen ls keine Unterstützung für internationale Zeichensätze hat.

Wenn dem so ist, editierst Du Deine /etc/make.conf und fügst "nls" zu der Zeile mit den USE-Flags hinzu, oder löscht ein eventuelles "-nls". (Das letztere halte ich für wahrscheinlicher, da "nls" eigentlich zu den Vorgaben in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults gehören sollte.)

Danach emerged Du einfach die coreutils nochmal neu:

[code]emerge coreutils[/i]

(Das Editieren und Emergen natürlich auch wieder als root.)

Ich hoffe, dass dann ls Unterstützung für internationale Zeichensätze hat, weil das das einzige ist, was mir eingefallen ist, da Du die Variablen ja schon alle richtig gesetzt hast.

Sollte "nls" in den USE-Flags enthalten sein, entschuldige die Verwirrung, dann muss es noch was anderes sein.

Quellen für weitere Informationen: Die Gentoo-Dokumentation, man emerge, man make.conf, ...

Ich hoffe das war jetzt "mehr verbose".

Grüße,

sean

----------

## Netcat

Danke für die Hilfe, aber ich habe den Befehl equery nicht gekannt. Leider muss ich mitteilen, dass nls als Flag gesetzt ist. Das Problem scheint aber nicht gelöst zu sein.

----------

## hepta_sean

O.K.: Also von vorne:

1.) Siehst Du Umlaute und ähnliches in der Shell, wenn Du sie direkt auf der Kommandozeile eingibst?

2.) Welches Terminal (xterm, gnome-terminal, konsole, ...) verwendest Du überhaupt?

3.) Was sagen set | grep LANG und set | grep LC_ (wieder in der Shell eingegeben)?

----------

## Netcat

1.) Ich sehe Umlaute, wenn ich sie auf der Tastatur eingebe. Auch wenn ich einen Dateinamen mit einem Tab vervollständige bekomme ich nicht ein ? sonder den entsprechenden Umlaut.

Mit dem vim kann man sich auch die Verzeichnisse mit den Daten darin anzeigen lassen. Auch dort sind die Umlaute vorhanden.

Auch der mc zeigt die Umlaute an. Nur wenn ich in der normalen shell mit ls die Dateien anzeigen lasse kommt ein ? und kein Umlaut.

2.) Das problem kommt im xterm, in der konsole und auch ohne X vor. Auf allen shells die ich bis jetzt probiert habe. Auch wenn ich von der bash auf die zsh gewechselt habe gibt es keinen Unterschied.

3.) Hier sind die Ausgaben der zwei Kommandos.

```

set | grep LANG:

LANG=de

LANGUAGE=de

```

```

set | grep LC_

LC_ALL=de

```

Ich hoffe, es bringt was.

----------

## hepta_sean

Hallo!

Hab' gerade was herausgefunden:

```
sean@lois try $ touch äöü

sean@lois try $ LC_CTYPE="C" ls

???

sean@lois try $ LC_CTYPE="de" ls

???

sean@lois try $ LC_CTYPE="de_DE" ls

äöü
```

Also, Dein LC_ALL="de" reicht ls wohl nicht (wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, weiß ich nicht mal, ob es ein korrekter Locale-Wert ist).

Versuch' also einfach mal LC_ALL="de_DE" oder, falls Du das EUR-Zeichen haben möchtest LC_ALL="de_DE@euro", oder:

```
sean@lois try $ set | grep LANG

LANG=en_GB

LANGUAGE=en_GB

sean@lois try $ set | grep LC_

LC_COLLATE=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_MONETARY=de_DE@euro

LC_NUMERIC=de_DE@euro

LC_TIME=C
```

Das hab' ich gemacht, weil mir die ärmlichen deutschen Übersetzungen auf den Keks gingen. So sind nur die Zeichensätze, Geld- und Nummern-Sachen, aber nicht die Meldungen lokalisiert.

HTH, sean

----------

## Netcat

Das war tatsächlich das Problem. Jetzt werden die Umlaute richtig dargestellt.

Danke vielmals für die Hilfe.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich hätte mal eine dumme Frage:

Wo muss ich das einstellen?

In welche Config-Datei gehören diese LANG und LC_ Variablen?

Ach ja... Dann gleich NOCH EINE dumme Frage hinterher:

In KDE funktioniert die Tastatur WUNDERBAR...

ALLE Tasten funktionieren, BIS AUF die Taste mit den "groß, klein" Symbolen...

Also die Taste neben SHIFT-Links... (Wie beschreibt man die Taste, wenn man sie nicht einfügen kann?)

Wie bekomme ich die zum laufen?

----------

## hepta_sean

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich hätte mal eine dumme Frage:
> 
> Wo muss ich das einstellen?
> 
> In welche Config-Datei gehören diese LANG und LC_ Variablen?

 

Das gehört in die .bashrc:

```
sean@lois sean $ cat .bashrc | grep -e LANG -e LC_

export LANG="en_GB"

export LANGUAGE="en_GB"

export LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

export LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

export LC_MESSAGES="C"

export LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

export LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

export LC_TIME="C"
```

Das export ist wichtig, sonst bekommen gestartete Programme davon nichts mit. Damit das auch für aus Deinen Menüs gestartete Programme gültig ist, solltest Du Deinen X-Server oder Desktop neu starten.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach ja... Dann gleich NOCH EINE dumme Frage hinterher:
> 
> In KDE funktioniert die Tastatur WUNDERBAR...
> 
> ALLE Tasten funktionieren, BIS AUF die Taste mit den "groß, klein" Symbolen...
> ...

 

Also, ich weiß welche Taste Du meinst (die wo <, > und | drauf sind), aber das hatte ich auch noch nicht. Richtiges Keyboard-Layout eingestellt? Sowohl in xorg.conf, als auch in KDE?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Guck guck, da bin ich wieder...

Also...

Ich LANG und LC_ Variablen in den "normalen" tty1-12 konsolen...

Aber das hatte netcat schon geschrieben, dass die in "/etc/profile" gehören...

Hatte ich dummerweise erstmal überlesen... Also das klappt schonmal wunderbar...

Und das unter KDE... Nun ja... Hehe...  *Schäm* war tatsächlich das Keyboard-layout...

"Tastaturlayouts aktivieren" war komplett ausgeschaltet...

So... Jetzt funktioniert auch das einwandfrei!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

## Warhead

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, das duch das setzen der Variablen in meiner .bashrc nicht gelöst wird. Ich habe in der Textkonsole (wie heißt die eigentlich richtig? Ich meine auf jeden fall die nach dem booten, so ganz ohne X) keine Umlaute. Statt ä, ö und ü bekomme ich ein Summenzeichen, ein geteilt-Zeichen und ein hochgestelltes 'n'. Unter X funktionieren meine Umlaute einwandfrei. Bis eben hatte ich auch das oben erwähnte Problem, daß Umlaute in meinen Term-Fenstern als '?' angezeigt werden. Jetzt, nachdem ich die exports gemacht habe werden Umlaute in Dateinamen auch als Summenzeichen, geteilt-Zeichen und hochgestellte 'n's dargestellt, wenigsten werden aber gleichen Umlauten, gleiche Zeichen zugeordnet :o)

Ich habe in meiner rc.conf Keymap wei folgt gesetzt:

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

Hat jemand ne Idee, was mir noch fehlt?

Gruß

Kolja

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, wie wär's mit 

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

in /etc/rc.conf?

----------

